# Is it too late to put out bait hives in Georgia?



## chambers270 (Feb 12, 2011)

This is my first year with my own hives, and I am still learning. We caught a swarm about 3 weeks ago from an older established hive. But I also have 4 package hives outside and there are quite a few beekeepers in this area with hives.

My question is this, should I go ahead and put out bait hives, and if so will this make my hives more apt to swarm?

I dont have any drawn comb or used hives to put out. All are new and have mostly undrawn wax. I do have some of the pheromones from Rossman. Should I go ahead and put the in the hives or use LGO?

Thanks


----------



## chambers270 (Feb 12, 2011)

I had an old hive body with a few frames sitting out for about 3 weeks now. Today I came home and it was full of bees. I am not sure if they came out of one of my hives but it is my first free hive!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

It is never too late for free bees! You have several months for them to build up before winter.


----------



## chambers270 (Feb 12, 2011)

Checked the hive the next evening after work and all of the bees were gone except a few dozen. What do you think happened?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

You might have a nice home for them but they swarmed again anyway.


----------



## chambers270 (Feb 12, 2011)

Does that happen often? I guess the only way to stop it is to close off the hive for a day or so after the swarm?


----------

